# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  A ja vlen të dashurohesh marrëzisht pas dikujt?

## Renato_

A ja vlen qe te dashurojme nje njeri marrezisht,madje me shume se veten? 
Per mua ne dashuri duhet me e lene veten sa me te lire, por asnjehere nuk do ta kuptosh a je i dashuruar marrezisht pasi dashuria nuk ka limite

----------


## Poetesha

Une qe nuk jam e dashuruar nuk di si te pergjigjem, por mendoj se ia vlen mu dashuru marrezisht nese eshte personi i duhur per ty edhe nese te ben te lumtur , por gjithemone duke pasur kontrroll mbi vetveten mos me kuptu i dashuri apo e dashura jote.
Pastaj se pari duhet ta duash Zotin i cili na ka fale se pa ndihme te tij nuk mujm te arrijme suksese  ne jete,Pastaj veten tende dhe ne fund te tjeret por kur mos e duaj dikend para Zotit dhe vetes tende.

----------


## Mina

Ai qe dashuron marrezisht, nuk e do veten!

----------


## ☆Angie☆

> Lexova ca pergjigjeje por nuk dij ose une nuk kuptova ose ata bene gabime?Te duash dhe te dashurosh jan dy gjera!Fakt qe duhet dasht veteveten po nuk mund te dashurohesh ne veteveten marrzisht,e pyetje ishte ,,A Ja Vlen Te Dashurosh Marrezisht ???pergjigjeja ime eshte"Nese kjo eshte dashuri e dyanshme ja vlen!


 :buzeqeshje:  por gjithmone ka nje "POR...".Edhe nga nje dashuri e dyaneshme,mund te lendohesh!Rasti me i keq: vdekja e partnerit!

Per mendimin tim nuk duhet te dashurosh marrezisht,edhe nqs tjetri eshte i denje per kete dashuri.Heret a vone do te perfundojme duke lenduar veten tone,do te "vetshkaterrohemi",eshte si bumerang kjo!Pse duheshka te dashurohet marrezisht?A nuk mjafton te dashurojme ne kufijte njerezore?Edhe pse personi qe dashurojme mund ta meritoje ta duam me gjithe qenien tone,ta duash marrezisht nuk e ben ate me te mire sec eshte,nuk e perjeteson lidhjen!Perpos kesaj,nje dashuri e marre ka shume gjasa te zhvilloje simptoma te demshme jo vetem per vijimesine e lidhjes por edhe per vete personin qe dashuron.Dashuroni duke qene vetvetja dhe pa genjeshtra o njerez,kjo eshte e kryesorja!Populli yne thote "Gjella me kripe dhe kripa me karar"  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## rina_

> A JA VLEN QE TE DASHUROJME NJE NJERI MARREZISHT, MADJE DHE ME SHUME SE VETEN?
> 
> Per mua ne dashuri duhet me e lene veten sa me te lire, por asnjehere nuk do ta kuptosh a je i dashuruar marrezisht pasi dashuria nuk ka limite


Ja vlen pse jo...te dashurojsh eshte vertet dicka e bukur, dicka qe te jep gjithcka ne jete...te dashurosh eshte dicka qe te lidh shpirterisht ashtu mendoj un sepse qoft mos kesh lidhje me dike kur e duash dhe e duash ket gje smund tia ndalojsh zemres sepse ajo nuk vet....dhe them se ja vlen te bejsh cmos per dashuri...

----------


## elsaa

Marrezisht  :me dylbi:  ncuq nuk ja vlen . Te dashurosh ja vlen por cdo gje me mase .

----------


## milanistja_el

Nese duhet t'i pergjigjem pyetjes a ia vlen te dashurohesh marrezisht??? Do te thoja jo, sepse te rralla jane rastet kur ne nje lidhje jane te dy te dashuruar marrezisht me njeri - tjetrin. 
Por... puna eshte se asnjeri nga ne nuk eshte i afte t'i kontrolloj ndjenjat dhe ndonese nuk ia vlen... prape dashurohemi marrezisht.

----------


## Gloria83

Po Ja Vlen te Dashurohesh marrezisht , por asnjehere mos e trego qe je e dashuruar , pasi sot vuan dhe merret per te dobet ai qe Dashuron. Sa me shume te duash nje njeri, sa me shume ti tregosh me vepra qe e do , sa me shume te sakrifikosh per te , aq me e madhe eshte vuajtja nga fakti qe nuk merr anjehere mbrapsht ate qe jep. Por asnjehere smund te them qe sja vlen te dashurosh marrezisht, i bie si te thuash qe sja vlen te jetosh jeten nga frika se nje dite do vdesesh.

----------


## Bejbi

Qe te dashurosh marrezisht ja vlen mendoj une.Nqs mendon po sikur te ndahem nga divorci apo zoti  atehere ckuptim ka kjo jete?!Per mua nje qe dashuron nuk mundet ta frenoje ate dhe te thote kaq ,stop nuk dua te dashuroj me shume,kaq per sot e kaq per neser.Me pelqen te shpreh ate qe ndiej dhe besoj se dhe meshkujve ju pelqen kjo gje.

----------


## white_snake

varet a e ke priviligjin qe ta besh kete zgjedhje, te dashurosh marrezisht apo jo...

nqs e ke kte priviligj, atehere nqs dasguria eshte e dyanshme ia vlen edhe pse egziston mundesia e lendimit te njeres apo te dyja palve per nje arsye apo tjetren.... te gjith e dime qe jeta nuk eshte bace me lule dhe ka veshtersit e veta..

nqs nuk e ke priviligjin.......thjesht shpreso qe cdo gje do shkoj mire :buzeqeshje:

----------


## bebushja

> A JA VLEN QE TE DASHUROJME NJE NJERI MARREZISHT, MADJE DHE ME SHUME SE VETEN?
> 
> Per mua ne dashuri duhet me e lene veten sa me te lire, por asnjehere nuk do ta kuptosh a je i dashuruar marrezisht pasi dashuria nuk ka limite


Reno  jo marrezisht derman se do na ikesh per kot gje  :buzeqeshje:  cdo gje ne masen e duhur nuk ben kur keq :shkelje syri:  (besoj se me kupton ).Dashuria eshte madhenie ,keshtu qe perdor "peshore" ne ndjenjat qe jep dhe ato qe mer .
gjithe te mirat

----------


## altruisti_ek84

> Une qe nuk jam e dashuruar nuk di si te pergjigjem, por mendoj se ia vlen mu dashuru marrezisht nese eshte personi i duhur per ty edhe nese te ben te lumtur , por gjithemone duke pasur kontrroll mbi vetveten mos me kuptu i dashuri apo e dashura jote.
> *Pastaj se pari duhet ta duash Zotin i cili na ka fale se pa ndihme te tij nuk mujm te arrijme suksese  ne jete,Pastaj veten tende dhe ne fund te tjeret por kur mos e duaj dikend para Zotit dhe vetes tende.*


*
*

Pajtohem plotesisht me ty, Njeriu ne dashuri duhet te ket prioritete. Para ZOTIT nuk vjen askush

----------


## Izadora

ja vlen te jeshe njehere e cmendur ne dashuri pa menduar pasojat.


adrenalin

----------


## ^SHIU^

Jo marrezisht. Duhet dashuru me frena. Frenohu, frenohu se ja e deshe ti marrezisht dhe nje dite te bukur me diell ai/ajo te thote lamtumire; cdo besh? Per mendimin tim: dashuro, sa te dashurojne.

----------


## busavata

dashurija nuk ka kufi
e sa i perket asaj ma shum se veten
njeriu nuk dashurohet ne vete
mirpo ana tjeter sa dashurohet ne ty...?

mendoj se per kete nuk flitet e as nuk shkruhet
kjo esht ma teper pun e shpirtit dhe zemres

----------


## showgirl

Eshte Marrezi te dashurosh dike ME SHUME se veten. Njeriu kur nuk dashuron vetveten ne radhe te pare nuk arrin kurre te ndjeje dashuri per te tjeret.
Por eshte hyjnore te dashurosh marrezisht sepse kur zemra ta ndjen...lere zemren te lire.

----------


## J@mes

> A JA VLEN QE TE DASHUROJME NJE NJERI MARREZISHT, MADJE DHE ME SHUME SE VETEN?


Te them te drejten kjo fjala "ja vlen" me duket pa sens.

Te dashurosh nuk eshte gabim dhe per me teper nuk eshte krim.
Ndjenjat mund te shtohen per nje person gradualisht siçkunder mund te zbehen. Kjo varet nga shume faktore. Dashuria do ushqyer dhe ne nje lidhje duhet investuar.

Nuk mendoj se njerezit "dashurohen marrezisht" dhe symbyllurazi pas nje trungu. Jane vleresuar/kaluar mjaft gjera nga ata te cilet kane arritur te dashurojne shume partnerin e tyre.

Nga ana tjeter nuk mund te anashkaloj raste ku njerezit hidhen ne pishine bosh me sy mbyllur. Mirepo kjo le pasoja. Ata mund te vriten keq dhe kjo i ben te mesojne dhe te hapin syte.

----------


## Solomoni

Te dashurohesh pas dikujt eshte nje ndjenje e bukur, por nese anohet me shume nga ty... Eshte me mire qe dashuria te jete e dyanshme.

----------


## dust

Sigurisht qe ia vlen!Me mire nje dashuri e marre te te djege perbrenda,sesa nje jete pa asnje shkendije.

----------


## dust

> prap nuk e kuptoj, si mund ta shijosh ate "frutin e fresket" kur ta kan rrethu gardhin e ste len afer pemes
> 
> apo shih me sy e plas me zemer thu ti


Po he se me plase!E kisha fjalen per nje "frute te fresket",kur hahet nga te dy marrezisht.Prandaj thashe qe ka afat jete te shkurter.Sa per gardhin,hey!Ka edhe peme te tjera perreth.Nga ato qe bejne fruta.Vetem optimizmi te mos vdese.

----------

